# Baron Davis Interested In The Knicks?



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> There is little doubt that the Knicks will shop for a point guard this summer, but at least one has come shopping for them. According to a person with knowledge of the situation, the Warriors' Baron Davis has made inquiries into the interest of certain teams around the league, including the Knicks.
> 
> Davis, 29, has an opt-out clause for this summer that could make him a free agent, but the Warriors don't believe he would walk away from the final year and $17.8 million, which is money the dynamic but oft-injured guard likely wouldn't make on the open market. So Davis' only other play is to see if another team would pursue a sign-and-trade for him.
> 
> ...


http://www.newsday.com/sports/basketball/knicks/ny-spknix0523,0,1616857.story


----------



## Deke (Jul 27, 2005)

how would they get him? no cap space and why would the wars trade baron for a ton of cap?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Baron Davis is interested in his wallet


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Baron would have to put up the biggest stink ever in order to get the Warriors to sign-and-trade him to the Knicks.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

I'd rather take Monta Ellis


----------



## iversonfan 349 (Oct 15, 2006)

The knicks cant afford him they are screwed when it comes to cap.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

iversonfan 349 said:


> *The knicks cant afford* him they are screwed when it comes to cap.


What? :whofarted If he demands* a sign and trade*, money isn't an option for the Knicks if it comes to that, Dolan is filthy rich and isnt cheap. I just don't want him.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Baron would have to put up the biggest stink ever in order to get the Warriors to sign-and-trade him to the Knicks.


Teams rarely cross agents when it comes to sign & trades. If Baron has something lined up, and demands it, it'll happen. Hopefully to Boston for Ray Allen. :bsmile:


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

The question for me involving Baron Davis is not how do we get him but how do we stay away from him. As much as I like him as a player, he is not the kind of player that will make us much more than a good team for a limited amount of time. He's currently making $17 million a year and will likely demand more despite being a guy whose best days are on the verge of being behind him. What's even worse is the fact that Baron has struggled with back injuries in the past, which do not just go away and can severly hamper your play(enter Quentin Richardson). He's definately the explosive scorer we need on the perimeter but not at his age, his current status and price tag. I think a poster put it best when he suggested Monta Ellis should be our guy (but I prefer OJ Mayo).


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*He will absolutely make less than 17m*

nobody is going to pay him near that. Your points are right on, though.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Davis or Ellis would be a huge get for D'Antoni's system.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Wake up, man...*

Davis kills any chance of ever getting under the cap and I doubt he ever lasts 3 more high level years because of health issues. Would be a HORRIBLE get for the knicks.


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

We definitely must stay away from him. We need to buy draft picks in the 20s. We might have a chanceto get a good role player. Buy more picks in the 2nd round to draft guys like Joey Dorsey, Douglas-Roberts, Lofton and so on. Or even Bill Walker


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

^We lost our 2nd rounder, you're right, it would be nice to get our hands on another pick.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

thatsnotgross said:


> We definitely must stay away from him. We need to buy draft picks in the 20s. We might have a chanceto get a good role player. Buy more picks in the 2nd round to draft guys like Joey Dorsey, Douglas-Roberts, Lofton and so on. Or even Bill Walker


Arent you guys stacked with good role players


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

HB said:


> Arent you guys stacked with good role players


Yeah but many of our role players do nearly the same thing as each other. We need to diversify the cast a little bit until we can land a player that can legitimately be a pillar to carry this team. I think Curry could be a start but certainly can not be considered the end all of such a discussion. I personally would want to make him the no.2 man on this team until he shows he can make evident progress with his game.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

i can certainly picture baron in the knicks uniform. 

giving high fives to spike lee on the sideline. talking about his next upcoming film directed by spike. ooo the drama


----------

